# Beware of so-called experts



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2011)

Humboldt Beacon

Guest Commentary: Beware of so-called experts

Posted: 07/01/2011 12:56:16 AM PDT

http://www.humboldtbeacon.com/ci_18386280

By Sid Berg

The word "expert" is becoming comon place among businesses competing for marketshare. The term, as applied in the construction industry tends to mislead the public as to the actual qualifications of the so called expert! Just as "Navy Seals" or “Special Forces" never boast of their professionalism or aquired skills, true trade professionals rely on reputation and accomplishment.

The use of "expert" is widely prevalent in plumbing ads. As a person who has spent more than 40 years in the plumbing and piping industry, I find it entertaining as to how many businesses consider themselves "experts" just by declaring it so in a yellow page or newsprint advertisement. The consumer should be asking, what are your qualifications?

Many of the national chains and some of the local copycats push their employees to make high pressure sales. Be wary of signing a work order "right now" in exchange for a discount. Another trick is to offer you a complete repipe of your water lines, with a free upgrade to insulate your cold water! Insulation is much cheaper than the price of actually replacing your water lines, and most senior citizens will never crawl under their house to check if work was properly done.

Career training has taken a backseat to marketing, and the public is getting short changed by low wage employees that are not familiar with plumbing codes or health and safety standards. There are training programs available, including state certified apprenticeship programs and trade schools, but most contractors are not willing to pay for the investment. Many contractors believe it is the public's job to train their employees, through junior colleges, or to have the employee pay the cost to attend an expensive trade school or correspondence course.

I approached a local "Expert plumbing and water heater" company that was "hiring plumbers.” I offered them state certified journeyman plumbers, and participation in a local State Apprenticeship Training Program. I was told that, "They did not need any of those kinds of plumbers!" Pretty much sums it up! Only "untrained low wage plumbers" need apply!

Many of these "expert" plumbing companies charge as much or more than professional companies with trained employees. Considering callbacks or unnecessary repairs, they can cost the consumer a whole lot more.

Well-trained plumbers earning a family-supporting living wage with benefits have a stake in their clients, and their community. The public pays the social costs associated with low wage transitory workers, lacking health care, retirement and training benefits, with little hope of actually owning a home of their own.

A senior citizen called me last year to complain about a plumbing contractor who advertised that he was licensed and insured. As it turns out, he was neither! She ended up hiring another licensed contractor to complete the job. The State Consumer Affairs office did nothing to help her find restitution, and unfortunately, the unlicensed contractor is still working in the area. It is a different world then it was even 20 years ago. There are people out there now that will take advantage of the unsuspecting consumer.

Be sure to check the contractor's license number with the Contractors State License Board (CSLB) by calling 800-321-2752, or look it up on line.

Beware of advertising gimmicks. California does not license plumbers, only contractors! When a contractor claims to "only send out licensed plumbers", a reasonable question would be "what kind of license?"

When contractors advertise "expert, licensed and insured plumbers", they may be referring to a salesperson with a driver's license and car insurance!

California requires completion of either a 4 or 5 year apprenticeship program to graduate a journeyman plumber. Only the state can "certify" a journeyman plumber.

Next time you choose a plumbing contractor, ask them if their employees are currently participating in, or have graduated from a State Certified Apprenticeship program and are knowledgeable in the current Uniform Plumbing Code adopted by the State of California.

Sid Berg

Assistant Training Coordinator

Plumbers and Steamfitters Local 290

Eureka Training Center


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 2, 2011)

To QUOTE Gus PORTOCALOS all words go back to the root of the GREEK words

for example EXPERT or XSPURT

Where X in the great Greek mathemiticians use is X for Unknown

AND SPERT / SPURT is just a drip under pressure

So an Unknown Drip Under pressure = Expert


----------

